# Sticky  Ken Block is Dead at 55



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm shocked. An inspiration for many. Rest in Peace 









Rally Car Driver Ken Block Dead At 55, Snowmobile Accident


Ken Block, rally car driving champion, action sports star, and DC Shoes co-founder is dead at the age of 55 following a snowmobile accident in Utah, TMZ Sports has learned.




www.tmz.com


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

After all the crazy **** he's done, to go out sledding 😲 so sad


----------



## MandatoryOutsidePossum (Nov 23, 2020)

Snowmobiling is a pretty high risk powersport.


----------



## DrivinAW8 (Jun 21, 2004)

jesus 

did NOT expect this, of all “extreme” personalities we come to know


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

RIP to a legend.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

This is feeling like when we lost Shane McConkey. Absolute legend of extreme sports


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Always sad when people die but this is one that I felt connected to, grew up watching his videos


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW
Never expected this at all!
RIP


----------



## JrodJrod (Jul 12, 2016)

Just awful, Rest in Peace


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Hope it wasn't an avalanche.

Man, what a crap way to start the year. RIP


----------



## Lackey (Mar 14, 2000)

Terrible news! Between this and Jeremy Renner, what’s the deal with celebrities and snow today?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

WOW that really sucks. He definitely made his impression in the car world. 

RIP


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Shocked and gutted to hear this.
RIP Ken.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

Well this year has started off poorly.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Lackey said:


> Terrible news! Between this and Jeremy Renner, what’s the deal with celebrities and snow today?


These and the terrifying situation in Monday night football, really bringing the mood down as we prepare to go back to work in the new year.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

This guy, and his videos, are my absolute go to when I just want to grin and giggle my face off. I FORCED non car types to watch the San Francisco gymkhana, it was practically transformative.

I’m heartbroken for him and his people.

…stickied this to the top, because he’s also one of our people.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

I remember seeing his first Gymkhana, epic, mind blowing. Heart goes our to those he left behind. He also left his mark, many in fact, long black smoking marks


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

This is really sad. Inspired a lot of people to get into cars, we need more guys like him out there.


----------



## matthew.dicks2 (10 d ago)

B3passatBMX said:


> Hope it wasn't an avalanche. Man, what a crap way to start the year. RIP


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

B3passatBMX said:


> Hope it wasn't an avalanche.
> 
> Man, what a crap way to start the year. RIP


It wasn't. Trauma related to snowmobile impacting him


----------



## matthew.dicks2 (10 d ago)

B3passatBMX said:


> Hope it wasn't an avalanche.
> 
> Man, what a crap way to start the year. RIP


 Block was riding a snowmobile at around 2 PM on a steep slope when the vehicle suddenly upended and landed on top of him.
Officials say he was pronounced dead on scene due to injuries he suffered during the accident.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sad news, but man did he live one helluva life. I just wish he could've made it up the mountain this past year.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Terrible, terrible news. He was such a good guy and a true ambassador for fun behind the wheel. He’s been doing a show with his 16yo daughter about building a car too - crushing loss.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Welcome to the TCL Mr Dicks. Glad you were able to join in time.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> This is really sad. Inspired a lot of people to get into cars, we need more guys like him out there.


Yup. Call his marketing Gymkhana videos as silly as you want, but there are a ****load of kids who caught the car bug from watching them. 

This hobby should be grateful to Ken.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Metallitubby said:


> Sad news, but man did he live one helluva life. I just wish he could've made it up the mountain this past year.


The car stuff was great, but I really enjoyed everything else he was into as well, and how much he shared it with the world.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Wow. He was inspirational to me. I wish his family and people peace.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

matthew.dicks2 said:


> Block was riding a snowmobile at around 2 PM on a steep slope when the vehicle suddenly upended and landed on top of him.
> Officials say he was pronounced dead on scene due to injuries he suffered during the accident.


Wow that’s horrible. He brought much joy to so many people.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Rest in peace.


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

got to meet him in 2015 at a Global RallyCross event in Fort Lauderdale. He was super friendly and made sure everyone in line got a poster or a pic.
This is him andhis daughter signing my friends Fiesta ST key at the event. We lost a good one today.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I know I used to **** on his early rally career (because he crashed out a lot) and early Gymkhana stuff, but that was honestly mostly just a meme and me being young and immature.

Guy followed his passion and gave a lot of other people around him opportunity, spread a ton of business through the car community and seemingly didn’t have any enemies along the way.

I’ve been snowmobiling in the Rocky Mountains in BC at 8000ft. It’s some of the most breathtaking scenery and vistas you’ll ever experience. Quite literally like being on top of the world. It is risky, and the machines are a handful to be able to get to where they go.

Can happen in the blink of an eye with any motorsports/powersports. Drive and ride as safe as is reasonable. 

I feel bad for his wife and kids left behind. He had a hell of a life and squeezed more living into his 55 years than most do in 100.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Super sad to hear. Always loved his love of motorsports.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, really sad to hear. Definitely lived a very fulfilling and exciting life, but sadly too short.

The rear tires over the edge on Pike’s Peak was the pinnacle for me.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

😣


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

simple said:


> This is feeling like when we lost Shane McConkey. Absolute legend of extreme sports


That was a tough day. I was with the K2 team cat skiing when we heard. Between this, Jeremy Renner and Damar Hamlin, it has been a real tough day.


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

Just sucks all around, the gymkhana videos are legendary and brought so many non-car people into the fold. So sorry for his family.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Some truly shocking news. RIP Mr. Block. 🙁


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

This is horrific. The amount of celebrity tragedies in the past few days have been very bizarre and morbid.
I was never interested in his professional career but I know he was a legend. May he rest easy.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Snowmobiling is an incredibly amazing sport and ride but it is extremely physically intensive. Things go wrong real fast. I’ve seen some things I wish I hadn’t. 

Thoughts and prayers to his family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

RIP


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> After all the crazy **** he's done, to go out sledding 😲 so sad





MandatoryOutsidePossum said:


> Snowmobiling is a pretty high risk powersport.


This. Modern snowmobiles have the performance of a Group B rally car, but without a cage and seatbelts.

To put things in perspective, dirtbikes _top out_ at 650cc 4-strokes. Snowmobiles have a full engine bay and are _commonly_ _850cc_ _2-stroke_, topping out at 1L Turbo 4-stroke.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

hoe. lee. shiet.

wow that sucks; died on the scene...ouf.
the guy was a dad too... 

he had a pretty huge impact in rally racing as I grew up. Just recently went to check out some of his madness at VSC in Vermont. RIP

I guess this highlights that even the best are still mortal in the business of risk.





ghost03 said:


> This. Modern snowmobiles have the performance of a Group B rally car, but without a cage and seatbelts.
> 
> To put things in perspective, dirtbikes _top out_ at 650cc 4-strokes. Snowmobiles have a full engine bay and are _commonly_ _850cc_ _2-stroke_, topping out at 1L Turbo 4-stroke.


yeah definitely this. skidoos are seriously fast machines and weigh like 500lbs curb. I've never ridden any hard but it's easy to see how dangerous they can be.

edit : now Subaru should do something and actually make an STI as a tribute.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

worth_fixing said:


> hoe. lee. shiet.
> 
> wow that sucks; died on the scene...ouf.
> the guy was a dad too...
> ...


I hit 78 mph on a basic 650. It’s sketchy. There’s a lot of ways to **** up on them and end up in even sketchier situations. Target fixation is a big one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Pretty surprising to wake up to the news after just last night having seen his FB post about his daughter's ur-quattro. 

Then again, knowing the things he did, I'm not that surprised, unfortunately. Makes you wonder if people who do these things should slow down a bit and not continue pushing their luck, even if they are very skilled. (Saying this as I'm personally recovering from a shoulder surgery after a MTB accident and still needing another one, making me think if I really need mountain biking in my life.)


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Man what a gut punch to hear about his passing.

Ken lived the American dream. Made a successful company, exited at just the right time, and became a wealthy man. For most people that is the end of the story, they ride off into the sunset, living a comfortable life with their family.

Ken chose the opposite path

He took his money, and risked a large portion of it, on living on the ragged edge. He didn't start rallying until he was near middle age, and in a young mans sport he excelled. Sure the resources helped, but he had an undeniable talent.

From there he parlayed his skills into an empire, bringing rally to America, and taking the world by storm with his videos. Living out every car guys dream to thrash the highest level cars, at the absolute highest level. He is arguably responsible for an entire generation of new gear heads, indoctrinated through his content to get out there, and wrench, and burn tires.

I think we would all agree that he was an icon, and I like to hoe if I ever find a windfall, I could even get to live one day in the life of his enthusiasm.



I am sure that a whole generation of kids will be glad to give a retrospective on Ken, like he did for Collin






These days he was driving a 4 million dollar bespoke Audi






But I think this was my all time fav






At least it seems like his legacy will live on






RIP to an absolute legend.


----------



## feelsroad (10 d ago)

Certainly a sad day - if not a sad week. He had a lot of impact especially on young people - even I was a little awestruck at times. He will be missed, but certainly by no one more so than his family. I sincerely hope is daughter Lia finds the strength to continue her carrier. I know, not the same for many reasons, but it did remind me a bit of Michael Schumacher and his son. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## feelsroad (10 d ago)

Certainly a sad day - if not a sad week. He had a lot of impact especially on young people - even I was a little awestruck at times. He will be missed, but certainly by no one more so than his family. I sincerely hope is daughter Lia finds the strength to continue her carrier.
I know, not the same for many reasons, but it did remind me a bit of Michael Schumacher and his son. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, I had been following all of his latest videos. He and his daughter had recently finished building her Audi Quattro together and she just passed her road driving test. So sad! 😭


----------



## ViperPowered (Dec 3, 2021)

Block was a legend.


The DC slip ons are some of the best shoes I've had lol


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I'm so ****ing bummed about this...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

matthew.dicks2 said:


> Block was riding a snowmobile at around 2 PM on a steep slope when the vehicle suddenly upended and landed on top of him.
> Officials say he was pronounced dead on scene due to injuries he suffered during the accident.


His new Turbo Skidoo would stand upright going downhill, much less uphill  

__
http://instagr.am/p/CmfTI8cIMNj/


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

This is not at all what I expected to wake up to today. Sucks to lose such an awesome guy that truly changed the car/motorsports industry


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always been such a fan of him as a person. He seemed like such an awesome dad, great husband, spectacular businessman, and huge supporter of his friends. He took a lot of flack for his driving style and I hated that. The guy put in a ton of work to ensure he could participate at the highest level in the things that made him happiest.


----------



## zrickety (Aug 29, 2012)

Zunflower said:


> Well this year has started off poorly.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

got-rice said:


> View attachment 247884
> 
> RIP


This pic reminded me. Back in 2013 (I think) we did a Secret Santa around here. May have been for the Off-Topic forum. 

I sent this to my recipient:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I know this is too soon, but I have to get this out of the way...... 

How many times do you think it took Ken to pull that off yesterday? The usual 7-8 attempts, or do you think he did it one take this time?


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> I know this is too soon, but I have to get this out of the way......
> 
> How many times do you think it took Ken to pull that off yesterday? The usual 7-8 attempts, or do you think he did it one take this time?


My dark sense of humour appreciates this and gets you.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cousin Eddie said:


> My dark sense of humour appreciates this and gets you.


Thank you. It's been bouncing around my head all morning and I had to get it out. 

Back to the mourning, because the dude deserves it. Like I said earlier, he inspired SO MANY.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

RIP. Saw him at Chipotle here during the hill climb in 2010 with a team of people from Subaru. The way he interacted with everyone around him, it took me like 10 Google image searches after to believe it was actually him. Just seemed like an everyday dude out having lunch with his friends or coworkers.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Cousin Eddie said:


> This pic reminded me. Back in 2013 (I think) we did a Secret Santa around here. May have been for the Off-Topic forum.
> 
> I sent this to my recipient:


Did not know those existed and seeing it made me wanna get one...

...but wow are they pricey,
so I'll live without one.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

stiggy-pug said:


> Did not know those existed and seeing it made me wanna get one...
> 
> ...but wow are they pricey,
> so I'll live without one.
> ...


Of course the secret Santa gift I stuck in a vise for a meme would shoot up in value. Why wouldn't it. I think I still have some of those in a tote somewhere.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I've never snowmobiled but I love motorcycling. Is a modern snowmobiling more or less dangerous than a modern sportbike on a per capita basis?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Was not expecting this. He was someone who got to live the dream.


----------



## MandatoryOutsidePossum (Nov 23, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I've never snowmobiled but I love motorcycling. Is a modern snowmobiling more or less dangerous than a modern sportbike on a per capita basis?


IIHS says the national fatality rate in 2020 for road going motorcycles was 67 per 100,000 riders. A Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources study in 1999 concluded that the snowmobile fatality rate in the state of MN only was 9.7 per 100,000 riders.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

stiggy-pug said:


> Did not know those existed and seeing it made me wanna get one...
> 
> ...but wow are they pricey,
> so I'll live without one.
> ...


They just got pricey bc of this event.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

RIP
Loved his videos. Guy could drive and he got a lot of people interested in cars.

Haven't been on a snowmobile since the early 2000s. That was an 800cc triple that we got up over 90mph on an iced over lake.
Can't imagine what a turbo snowmobile would do.


----------



## MandatoryOutsidePossum (Nov 23, 2020)

Juiced6.3 said:


> Can't imagine what a turbo snowmobile would do.


You start it and it just kills you right then and there.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Juiced6.3 said:


> RIP
> Loved his videos. Guy could drive and he got a lot of people interested in cars.
> 
> Haven't been on a snowmobile since the early 2000s. That was an 800cc triple that we got up over 90mph on an iced over lake.
> Can't imagine what a turbo snowmobile would do.


I'd imagine the turbos and power is there to handle the altitude and powder on the mountains. 

I only ever had 440s and they had plenty of power. This new stuff seems bonkers to me.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

MandatoryOutsidePossum said:


> IIHS says the national fatality rate in 2020 for road going motorcycles was 67 per 100,000 riders. A Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources study in 1999 concluded that the snowmobile fatality rate in the state of MN only was 9.7 per 100,000 riders.


Of course not all snowmobiling activities are created equal. Trundling down a fire road to get to a winter cabin in is a lot safer than jumping cornices in the mountains.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice article on DirtFish.









Remembering Ken Block – DirtFish


ARA – David Evans remembers his experiences with the legendary Hoonigan founder




dirtfish.com


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

ghost03 said:


> This. Modern snowmobiles have the performance of a Group B rally car, but without a cage and seatbelts.
> 
> To put things in perspective, dirtbikes _top out_ at 650cc 4-strokes. Snowmobiles have a full engine bay and are _commonly_ _850cc_ _2-stroke_, topping out at 1L Turbo 4-stroke.


Rotax 850 E-TEC Turbo R is probably what is in the machine he was on. 180 HP(factory rating. I doubt his was stock) turbocharged _*two stroke*_.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Sad news. I really was enjoying how his projects panned out this last year or so... the deal with Audi and the Hoonipigusus was really cool. I was looking forward to seeing him run up the mountain this year again. 

I suppose it's a timely thing that Pastrana took over the last Gymkhana video... hopefully he can carry that torch in health- if anyone has done some crazy nutty stuff Travis is certainly 'the guy'.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

crashmtb said:


> Rotax 850 E-TEC Turbo R is probably what is in the machine he was on. 180 HP(factory rating. I doubt his was stock) turbocharged _*two stroke*_.


That'd be my guess as well. Not being stock is a good point; the description said his sled jumped on him, I'm wondering if it was a mechanical failure.

Vast majority of snowmobile deaths seem to be related trees at the end of straightaways, but Ken had way to much awareness and vehicle control for anything like that.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I know I used to **** on his early rally career (because he crashed out a lot) and early Gymkhana stuff, but that was honestly mostly just a meme and me being young and immature.
> 
> Guy followed his passion and gave a lot of other people around him opportunity, spread a ton of business through the car community and seemingly didn’t have any enemies along the way.
> 
> ...


I was also skeptical about him at first, to be honest. He seemed too flat-brim, OC ska-band style for my tastes. So it's even more a testament to him that I got into what he did, and from the first gymkhana video I was hooked. I've briefly met him twice, thanks to six degrees of separation from a bunch of different TCL and Vortex people actually, and I REALLY feel for them today. I know how much they genuinely liked the guy.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

Seemed like a really decent guy. Lived a hell of a life. His Hoonicorn videos made me want a Mustang. I feel bad for those he left behind, especially his 16yr old daughter. He was an Icon that definitely will be missed.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

crashmtb said:


> Rotax 850 E-TEC Turbo R is probably what is in the machine he was on. 180 HP(factory rating. I doubt his was stock) turbocharged _*two stroke*_.


****, back in '04 when i was dragging my mk4 i saw snowmobiles doing 6sec quarter miles. once down the return road i saw the guy packing up and i said holy **** i didn't realize they were that fast, hes like "i dont even have the nitruous working right.."


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

MylesPH1 said:


> I was also skeptical about him at first, to be honest. He seemed too flat-brim, OC ska-band style for my tastes. So it's even more a testament to him that I got into what he did, and from the first gymkhana video I was hooked.


This is me too. It took me a while to get into the videos but LA is my favorite. Seeing him step away a bit and get Pastrana involved and now the Audi stuff was cool.

As a dad also now teaching a soon to be 16 year old how to drive, the family impact aspect of his passing saddens me more than the car stuff.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Hawk said:


> I've never snowmobiled but I love motorcycling. Is a modern snowmobiling more or less dangerous than a modern sportbike on a per capita basis?


I think you need to break this down further. He wasn't just snowmobiling. Most snowmobiling is done in areas that are controlled groomed trails at lower elevation near civilization.

Back country snowmobiling brings along entirely different dangers. Avalanche risk, trees, cliffs, steep inclines, rocks etc. along with being so remote and far away from any medical aid. Even what would otherwise be a relatively minor/survivable injury in a city can become deadly in such remote locations. 

Backcountry/Mountain sledding is to snowmobiling what the Baja 1000 is to motorcycling.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

RIP! I have to say I'm in shock. If nothing else, at least the guy got live out his version of "the dream" and was pretty successful at it as well. Definitely a big loss to the overall car enthusiast community.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

RIP a huge contributor to the motorsport community and car culture.


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

Sad news, Ken should get his autobiography streamed like other celebrities, it should be an interestiung one and a great tribute for Him, inspirational guy for a lot of car fan people.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Still in shock....started watching his vids from day one. From the Subie days on through to his Focus stuff and eventually the Hoonicorn and Hoonitruck. Lest we forget the one-off all-electric that Audi *made for him *to hoon around Vegas. He's been a huge influence for me and I've made sure to get my oldest daughter to watch all the vids and especially the ones with Lia. Hoping they keep everything going but at this point, that seems kind of selfish. Rest in peace Ken, my deepest condolences to your family, the team at Hoonigan and everyone else who's feeling that way right now.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

RIP. Truly shocked by this one. Always enjoyed watching his videos. He seemed to have an infectious love of all things cars that I can only respect. 👍


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Rip. I hope they keep making those awesome gymkhana videos


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Ken Block Gymkhana RIP Edition!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

MandatoryOutsidePossum said:


> IIHS says the national fatality rate in 2020 for road going motorcycles was 67 per 100,000 riders. A Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources study in 1999 concluded that the snowmobile fatality rate in the state of MN only was 9.7 per 100,000 riders.


Wow if you ride a motorcycle you have a 1 in 1,492 chance of DYING??? Not just injury but death??? I never knew the odds were that high. 

And snowmobiling is 1 in 10,309. Much better than motorcycles.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Very sad news.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hawk said:


> Wow if you ride a motorcycle you have a 1 in 1,492 chance of DYING??? Not just injury but death??? I never knew the odds were that high.
> 
> And snowmobiling is 1 in 10,309. Much better than motorcycles.


Based on my experience on snowmobiling in MN, some of those fatalities are alcohol related and not just accidental snowmobile crashes.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Wow if you ride a motorcycle you have a 1 in 1,492 chance of DYING??? Not just injury but death??? I never knew the odds were that high.
> 
> And snowmobiling is 1 in 10,309. Much better than motorcycles.


Not to go too far off topic but there's a lot of rider error in the motorcycle statistic (e.g. going too fast, making poor decisions, losing control, etc), or not riding defensively, or not wearing the correct amount of gear, or riding drunk/without a license, etc.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Hawk said:


> Wow if you ride a motorcycle you have a 1 in 1,492 chance of DYING??? Not just injury but death??? I never knew the odds were that high.
> 
> And snowmobiling is 1 in 10,309. Much better than motorcycles.


Except in Snowmobiling, you are almost always the only one who can cause the issue (98% of the time). A motorcycle has thousands of others who can cause the issue.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Let's not cherry pick stats on motorcycles vs snowmobiles. As a Canadian who owns a snowmobile and has raced motocross, ridden street bikes etc I am willing to bet snowmobiling has more fatalities per kilometer of travel than motorcycling. The season is usually a couple months long at best and only on weekends. 

Motorcycle season is 3/4's longer and way more frequent. Very few people commute on a sled.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh man, I just can't get away from the bad news.

Last night I watched The Volcano: Rescue From Whakaari on Netflix which was just chilling to watch. Then this morning I got news of the 24yo Bills fellow that suffered from cardiac arrest on the field, then heard of Jeremy Renner's incident, and like 15 min ago heard of Ken Block's passing.

I think I might be watching some Cocomelon today as a pick-me-up.

So much sad news.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Let's not cherry pick stats on motorcycles vs snowmobiles. As a Canadian who owns a snowmobile and has raced motocross, ridden street bikes etc I am willing to bet snowmobiling has more fatalities per kilometer of travel than motorcycling. The season is usually a couple months long at best and only on weekends.
> 
> Motorcycle season is 3/4's longer and way more frequent. Very few people commute on a sled.


In a lot of places motorcycle season is year round as well, which adds to its statistics.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Let's not cherry pick stats on motorcycles vs snowmobiles. As a Canadian who owns a snowmobile and has raced motocross, ridden street bikes etc I am willing to bet snowmobiling has more fatalities per kilometer of travel than motorcycling. The season is usually a couple months long at best and only on weekends.
> 
> Motorcycle season is 3/4's longer and way more frequent. Very few people commute on a sled.


Here in Vermont, every winter season brings a bunch of snowmobiling deaths. And thinking about it, how many people actually ride? The number is small. And how many hours total compared to motorcycles, cars, and so on? The risk factor seems to be off the charts.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

crashmtb said:


> Rotax 850 E-TEC Turbo R is probably what is in the machine he was on. 180 HP(factory rating. I doubt his was stock) turbocharged _*two stroke*_.


Only 180hp? 

My parents had a supercharged Rotox in their SeaDoo ~10 year ago that was 185hp. Current models are over 300hp.

I guess I’m just surprised that the motors in snowmobiles aren’t rated much higher from the factory.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Based on my experience on snowmobiling in MN, some of those fatalities are alcohol related and not just accidental snowmobile crashes.


I know of plenty of people who will see the Mounties with a check stop set up blocking The trail, wave, and go across a field or whatever instead


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> Only 180hp?
> 
> My parents had a supercharged Rotox in their SeaDoo ~10 year ago that was 185hp. Current models are over 300hp.
> 
> I guess I’m just surprised that the motors in snowmobiles aren’t rated much higher from the factory.


The rotax engines in seadoos are 1.6L 3cyl, 4 stroke.

the Snowmobile ones are 850CC and two stroke. Power delivery is much, much different.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Except in Snowmobiling, you are almost always the only one who can cause the issue (98% of the time). A motorcycle has thousands of others who can cause the issue.


something like 75% of snowmobile accidents are collisiojs with stationary objects. A big one is something as simple as a ridge of compacted snow under powder.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Hawk said:


> Wow if you ride a motorcycle you have a 1 in 1,492 chance of DYING??? Not just injury but death??? I never knew the odds were that high.
> 
> And snowmobiling is 1 in 10,309. Much better than motorcycles.


Motorcycling is seriously dangerous. Everyone I know who rides motorcycle had had at least one very scary close call. You think about the percentage of people who have been in some sort of car crash in their lives- it’s certainly more than half. Then think about what the consequences might have been had they been on a motorcycle instead.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MandatoryOutsidePossum said:


> IIHS says the national fatality rate in 2020 for road going motorcycles was 67 per 100,000 riders. A Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources study in 1999 concluded that the snowmobile fatality rate in the state of MN only was 9.7 per 100,000 riders.


I assume you multiply the figures together to get the stats for these maniacs.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

This one hits pretty hard. Ken didn't live far from me and I have grown up watching him from the old DC Mountain Lab snowboard videos to the current Gymkanah/Hoonigan videos. He lived more in his short life than most could ever dream of. His recent videos with his daughter show how great of a father he was and I really for his family right now. He will be dearly missed, and I hope his legacy can live on in his daughter should she choose that path.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Hostile said:


> Only 180hp?
> 
> My parents had a supercharged Rotox in their SeaDoo ~10 year ago that was 185hp. Current models are over 300hp.
> 
> I guess I’m just surprised that the motors in snowmobiles aren’t rated much higher from the factory.


Skidoo is pretty conservative on the turbo snowmobile HP. Its easily 200hp and the newest models increased the boost but skidoo doesn't like to give details. They want to keep their reputation for reliability. We call them the Hondas of the snowmobile world. My buddies and I all have 850 Turbo Etec we ride at 10k feet. They aren't speed demons. They are geared to top out at about 75 mph but they wheelie in deep snow so easily it makes us old GenX punks look like badasses


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Block with Loeb and Kimi


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Terrible news. I'd be lying if I said I didn't shed a tear.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> After all the crazy **** he's done, to go out sledding 😲 so sad


Its always ironic when these race car guys get killed by other things besides race driving. McRae, Schumacher and now Block.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Hawk said:


> Wow if you ride a motorcycle you have a 1 in 1,492 chance of DYING??? Not just injury but death??? I never knew the odds were that high.
> 
> And snowmobiling is 1 in 10,309. Much better than motorcycles.


Look at the stats for western canada.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow just heard of this now--very sad. RIP Ken Block 



Car Problems said:


> Its always ironic when these race car guys get killed by other things besides race driving. McRae, Schumacher and now Block.


As a note Schumacher didn't die but was severely injured and disabled as a result--he's still alive. Both Schumacher and Block incidents were in wintersports activities too (Schumacher was skiing).


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

This is such a bummer. Ken was many things, but I think most importantly, it seemed like he was a great father and husband. He seemed so genuinely happy in the series he did where his daughter drove the Hoonicorn, and proud of her progression following in his footsteps as a driver.

I know some of his guys at Hoonigan (Scotto, Vinny) were Vortex people back in the day, so there has always been this weird connection between him and this place.

Like him or not, you cannot dispute his contribution to the hobby, as many have pointed out. Forgive me if it was posted earlier, but Matt Farrah wrote a pretty great piece about him for R&T today.

RIP, Ken. You were one of a kind.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

mk3er said:


> Forgive me if it was posted earlier, but Matt Farrah wrote a pretty great piece about him for R&T today.


Everyone should read this piece. Excellent eulogy, that gets pretty close to defining the intangible reasons why this is such a huge loss, and why Ken's second act in life was so remarkable. 

I really think we are still too close to it all to see what a huge mark he left.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

So not to get to gruesome/graphic, but I'm trying to understand how a snowmobile falling back on you in the snow kills you. 

There have been hundreds of TikTok & YouTube videos in the last 48 hours of snowmobiles falling back over on someone as they attempt to go up a hill or a do a 'wheelie' on them whatever that's called. And they always just brush it off of push the snowmobile off them laughing. 

So I'm guessing what happened in Ken Block's case is that the snowmobile 'launched' itself fairly high up in to the air and came right back on top of his chest or head and there wasn't enough soft snow beneath him to help alleviate the impact or something? The reports all said that as soon as first responders got there they instantly pronounced him dead so it must have been something really traumatic. I mean Jeremy Renner get run over by a SnowCat and lives, but Ken Block dies from a snowmobile. It looks like the model he was riding was about 300-400 lbs. 

Anyway, I guess freak accidents can happen in any event, hell, look at Schumacher from a simple skiing crash... but I'm just speculating about why this particular snowmobile falling backwards was so devestating compared to the hundreds of videos of same thing happening to others. 

No disrespect, just trying to understand it more.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Hawk said:


> So not to get to gruesome/graphic, but I'm trying to understand how a snowmobile falling back on you in the snow kills you.
> 
> There have been hundreds of TikTok & YouTube videos in the last 48 hours of snowmobiles falling back over on someone as they attempt to go up a hill or a do a 'wheelie' on them whatever that's called. And they always just brush it off of push the snowmobile off them laughing.
> 
> ...


400lb concentrated into the 1.25" bar and steering column to the chest will do you in easy.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Hawk said:


> So not to get to gruesome/graphic, but I'm trying to understand how a snowmobile falling back on you in the snow kills you.
> 
> There have been hundreds of TikTok & YouTube videos in the last 48 hours of snowmobiles falling back over on someone as they attempt to go up a hill or a do a 'wheelie' on them whatever that's called. And they always just brush it off of push the snowmobile off them laughing.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing a lot of those videos did not result in the full weight of the vehicle coming down directly on the rider. But a 400lb object suddenly coming down on you at speed could easily crush ribs and lead to cardiac arrest.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Woodski said:


> 400lb concentrated into the 1.25" bar and steering column to the chest will do you in easy.


Just ask Damar Hamlin, he's lucky to be alive...


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Hawk said:


> So not to get to gruesome/graphic, but I'm trying to understand how a snowmobile falling back on you in the snow kills you.
> 
> There have been hundreds of TikTok & YouTube videos in the last 48 hours of snowmobiles falling back over on someone as they attempt to go up a hill or a do a 'wheelie' on them whatever that's called. And they always just brush it off of push the snowmobile off them laughing.
> 
> ...


"Pronounced dead as soon as first responders arrived" yeah because i'm willing to bet it was quite a while after the call that they arrived. There isn't an interstate running up the mountainside to the location where he was injured. 

You could trip over a curb walking in the street hit your head and die. People die falling in the shower the wrong way.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Is it possible he was in deep snow and it pinned him under the snow and he essentially suffocated?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

mk3er said:


> I know some of his guys at Hoonigan (Scotto, Vinny) were Vortex people back in the day, so there has always been this weird connection between him and this place.
> 
> RIP, Ken. You were one of a kind.


He had a bigger connection to some of the people here than you think. He worked with and was friends with Beardow and Crooke from 1552 then later with Brian and Jason from Rotiform. All of those guys came from here. I briefly met him years ago when DC was first starting out and he was at a place called 118 Boardshop in the SFV. The man was a rockstar then. The world lost a living legend. The worst part is he didn't even get a sexy death. This was something we used to talk about in the Army. No one wants to die, but we all do and when you live on the edge of the knife you want it to be a good death. In the Army, if it was our day, we wanted to be in a pile of our own brass with a bunch of clapped skinnies laying around us. So people would tell our stories and talk about that day. And knowing the mindset Ken must have had to do the things he did, he wanted to go out driving off the edge of a cliff or flipping into an abyss in a fire ball of ****ing excellence. But it's the mundane that gets you and that sucks. This mother****er was a warrior of a different ilk. He deserved a better death.


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

Hawk said:


> So not to get to gruesome/graphic, but I'm trying to understand how a snowmobile falling back on you in the snow kills you.
> 
> There have been hundreds of TikTok & YouTube videos in the last 48 hours of snowmobiles falling back over on someone as they attempt to go up a hill or a do a 'wheelie' on them whatever that's called. And they always just brush it off of push the snowmobile off them laughing.
> 
> ...


Very sad Story—RIP Ken.

I suspect what happened is the same thing that happens when a chainsaw bites and kicks back: imagine this snowmobile, with its huge power and track grousers, is dog-paddling through deep powder cutting through it like a chainsaw through butter. It’s likely cutting a deep swath as it goes and the track spinning fast. Then it encounters a buried stump or snag and bites into that, snapping that machine around so fast it’s too late to counter it. One of the hazards of mountain snowmobiling...or any snowmobiling for that matter—you can’t see what’s under the snow. A machine like the one he was riding makes that hazard far more accessible and dangerous. Very sad...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Those asking about the physics..the turbo sled is more like 450lbs and when it has been as deep as it has been there is many many more pounds of wet snow attached to the snowmobile in the tunnel and track. The guys I ride with wear chest protectors because of freak incidents like this. 

We don't know the details yet but he certainly would not be the first person to die in deep snow with a snowmobile pinned on top of him. You are not going to be able to bench press it off you when your in deep snow. It's terrifying and you have to rely on your friends to help. You definitely aren't pushing if you are knocked out or your heart stopped.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm still in a bit of shock over this - I was sitting on the couch, mindlessly doomscrolling through IG Monday night and I saw the Hoonigan post about his death either directly, or it was shared on someone's story. And my jaw hit my chest. Not much really shocks me anymore, but the announcement of his death hit me like a pallet of bricks.

It sucks. I don't like Matt Farah much, but having read his piece on Block, it really hit some truths. Ken really knew how to have fun, and he was truly all about inclusion. All of his videos pulled in so many different genres of car culture without throwing shade, which was amazing. He was an everyman. Showed up to low key meets, hung out with fans in the woods at rallies. Just a couple weeks ago while the wife was away for a week, I was on a Youtube binge... and I ended up watching several videos with Block in them. Him and Chris Harris in the Hoonicorn, Larry Chen documenting Pikes Peak, and Block's last spin in the Hoonicorn. Dude was a modern legend for what he did for car culture, for better or worse, he got a lot of people excited about cars and motorsports in the modern era.

What hurts even more is seeing just how much of a family man he was. RIP #43.


----------



## DrivinAW8 (Jun 21, 2004)

main way of relating to him was and still is the DC mountain lab


whalemingo said:


> He had a bigger connection to some of the people here than you think. He worked with and was friends with Beardow and Crooke from 1552 then later with Brian and Jason from Rotiform. All of those guys came from here. I briefly met him years ago when DC was first starting out and he was at a place called 118 Boardshop in the SFV. The man was a rockstar then. The world lost a living legend. The worst part is he didn't even get a sexy death. This was something we used to talk about in the Army. No one wants to die, but we all do and when you live on the edge of the knife you want it to be a good death. In the Army, if it was our day, we wanted to be in a pile of our own brass with a bunch of clapped skinnies laying around us. So people would tell our stories and talk about that day. And knowing the mindset Ken must have had to do the things he did, he wanted to go out driving off the edge of a cliff or flipping into an abyss in a fire ball of ****ing excellence. But it's the mundane that gets you and that sucks. This mother****er was a warrior of a different ilk. He deserved a better death.



nothin mundane about dying at 10,000 feet while ripping on a firebreathing snowrocket


dude went out exactly as he lived. it sucks.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

DrivinAW8 said:


> main way of relating to him was and still is the DC mountain lab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and really...when you think of Schumacher, sometimes you'd rather just get it over with than living a life trapped inside a bag.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

DrivinAW8 said:


> nothin mundane about dying at 10,000 feet while ripping on a firebreathing snowrocket


Sure. There is nothing truly mundane about it. But in my eyes it equates to getting run over by a Bradley in the motorpool or on the way to rail head vs. bending the barrel on a 240B because you went cyclic with linked cans clapping Timmy in the woods. Neither are mundane, because they aren't normal. One is a blaze of glory and the other isn't. I guess that's my point.

With the life that I witnessed him living I'd be willing to bet this was not the way he envisioned it happening. That was my point. Fireballs, women and children running for their lives while screaming bloody murder and a smile on his face from ear to ear. That's the death he deserved. Not people into cars just talking about it, but the entire ****ing world in shock because of how insane it was. Maybe it's my brain... But death is your triumphant end, we all gotta do it. The best-case scenario is you leave the world in awe when it happens.

But his death happened because he lived what he preached and risked every thang. I just always wish, when it's time, that people get the Viking death they want. But my brain is kinda ****ed up and twisted...


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

DrivinAW8 said:


> nothin mundane about dying at 10,000 feet while ripping on a firebreathing snowrocket


agreed. i think as enthusiasts, we should have some introspection once and awhile that what we love can be dangerous and that there is risk in everything. in many ways those risks deliver the thrills and life experiences we all crave. we don't always get to pick the time and place of our end, but one hopes that we can have the experiences Ken Block did when that time comes.

i always think of this image of him just hanging out it all out there. mad respect for someone who lived absolutely on their own terms and again sad to see him go out early.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Yeah ..... Being on Search and Rescue myself I can tell you most accidents aren't worthy of a Michael Bay movie. I've watched some big guys get taken down by simple accidents, poor decisions, and mother nature. 

The "doing what they loved" conversation comes up after every death we witness. It's humbling.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Zillon said:


> I'm still in a bit of shock over this - I was sitting on the couch, mindlessly doomscrolling through IG Monday night and I saw the Hoonigan post about his death either directly, or it was shared on someone's story. And my jaw hit my chest. Not much really shocks me anymore, but the announcement of his death hit me like a pallet of bricks.
> 
> It sucks. I don't like Matt Farah much, but having read his piece on Block, it really hit some truths. Ken really knew how to have fun, and he was truly all about inclusion. All of his videos pulled in so many different genres of car culture without throwing shade, which was amazing. He was an everyman. Showed up to low key meets, hung out with fans in the woods at rallies. Just a couple weeks ago while the wife was away for a week, I was on a Youtube binge... and I ended up watching several videos with Block in them. Him and Chris Harris in the Hoonicorn, Larry Chen documenting Pikes Peak, and Block's last spin in the Hoonicorn. Dude was a modern legend for what he did for car culture, for better or worse, he got a lot of people excited about cars and motorsports in the modern era.
> 
> What hurts even more is seeing just how much of a family man he was. RIP #43.


I kinda already had a pretty good idea of Ken's reach but the postings and tributes have made it abundantly clear. The dude had reach into so many things and at such a high level and with serious passion. I find it truly awesome, amazing, and inspiring.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

I love this clip of Harris and Block in the Hoonicorn. It takes a lot to get that reaction of people like Harris and Block is just so nonchalant about it.


----------



## Steve-Oh (Aug 7, 2003)

So sad, the videos he made were incredible and so entertaining.


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

I'm still in shock about this. This is up there w/ Senna for me. It has been nice reading all the eloquent posts about him here, all well deserving.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

Rest in peace. He will be missed...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Days of online eulogy & remembrance posts from every corner of the car and entertainment world really show what a far-reaching presence Ken was.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

whalemingo said:


> He had a bigger connection to some of the people here than you think. He worked with and was friends with Beardow and Crooke from 1552 then later with Brian and Jason from Rotiform. All of those guys came from here. I briefly met him years ago when DC was first starting out and he was at a place called *118 Boardshop* in the SFV. The man was a rockstar then. The world lost a living legend. The worst part is he didn't even get a sexy death. This was something we used to talk about in the Army. No one wants to die, but we all do and when you live on the edge of the knife you want it to be a good death. In the Army, if it was our day, we wanted to be in a pile of our own brass with a bunch of clapped skinnies laying around us. So people would tell our stories and talk about that day. And knowing the mindset Ken must have had to do the things he did, he wanted to go out driving off the edge of a cliff or flipping into an abyss in a fire ball of ****ing excellence. But it's the mundane that gets you and that sucks. This mother****er was a warrior of a different ilk. He deserved a better death.


118! Nostalgia overload. That was my go-to skate shop in HS, since I lived nearby. That's where I bought my DCs (and Enties, etc.) In fact, my Mk3 in the below pic from '99 had a Oneighteen sticker on the back window. There's another photo taken at the same time from the rear with the sticker clearly visible but I can't find it.


----------



## DrivinAW8 (Jun 21, 2004)

whalemingo said:


> . I just always wish, when it's time, that people get the Viking death they want. But my brain is kinda ****ed up and twisted...



i mean, i think i get where you’re coming from, but death isn’t so much an act as it is an inevitability

the remarkableness of a boundary pushing life… even if you need to call it heroism in death… might be in one’s relative control of the inevitable end, and i suppose Ken Block had a grip on that knife’s edge far longer and far more intensely than most folks ever will. more than i ever want to. thats pretty heroic. heros often meet tragedy. i dont think i want to romanticize it any more than that.


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

whalemingo said:


> He had a bigger connection to some of the people here than you think. He worked with and was friends with Beardow and Crooke from 1552 then later with Brian and Jason from Rotiform. All of those guys came from here.


That's right! Don't know why the Brad and Matt connection didn't click for me when I wrote that initially.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

He left doing what he loved. Still can't believe he's gone, so thankful for all the media and awesomeness he left us.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought this was a great article on ESPN.









Ken Block: Marketing visionary, action sports icon, motorsports star


Block had a unique ability to capture what a community loved about a sport -- and package it for the mainstream audience.




www.espn.com


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Any more details on what actually happened? Was it trauma from the snowmobile or suffocating in deep snow under it?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

amusante1002 said:


> Any more details on what actually happened? Was it trauma from the snowmobile or suffocating in deep snow under it?


It doesn't really matter. 

The end result is that he is gone.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

HI SPEED said:


> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> The end result is that he is gone.


Captain dick checks in


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

amusante1002 said:


> Any more details on what actually happened? Was it trauma from the snowmobile or suffocating in deep snow under it?


i honestly don't want the details. know there is always some pretty strong morbid curiosity, but he died having a good time doing something powersports related, perhaps best to leave it at that.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

compy222 said:


> i honestly don't want the details. know there is always some pretty strong morbid curiosity, but he died having a good time doing something powersports related, perhaps best to leave it at that.


Yeah I land at this same place. He died doing something fun, it's not like he slipped in the bathtub.

But...lots of interesting thoughts and personal feelings and preferences about death here. I've personally outlasted people important to me whose deaths felt senseless, tragic, altogether too unworthy of the people they took... but death isn't interested in or concerned with tidy endings. I try and control what I can by living a life I'm happy with, but I've also had enough near-death experiences to feel both lucky to still be here, and also aware that if it comes, there's only so much I can DO about it. Control what I can, and understand what I can't.

"going out on my own terms" kind of isn't, unless you're good with dying sooner than you would by not trying to dictate the terms.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

amusante1002 said:


> Any more details on what actually happened? Was it trauma from the snowmobile or suffocating in deep snow under it?


Somebody sent me the helmet cam footage up to the point he supposedly passed out. The ski landed on him. He was initially lucid and talking, but saying he couldn’t breathe though the ski was still on him. His helmet came off and his face was bloody. Apparently shortly after that he was unresponsive. Considering the trauma and speed of his demise I would surmise that he either had a traumatic aortic laceration that initially was contained by the adventitia, but then gave way or he had a laceration somewhere on the high pressure side of his heart and quickly developed cardiac tamponade.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I hope to never see that footage


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I will always revere KB. At first a guy who started DC, a shoe company for skating, in the face of established brands and the big boys entering the arena, and succeeded enough to sell and chase his passion full-time, cleverly using marketing and the extreme nature of what he had always done to show it to the masses and get a whole new generation of kids wanting to do car stuff, and bringing the old-timey word "Hoon" to be associated to him forever He also worked with local people whom I have always respected to form his empire, and I will forever be grateful to him for that. A lot of old school Vortexers like Nunzo and Turbo Turd worked with him on wheels with 1552 and on the Gymkhana videos from day one.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Personally, I think his time was simply up. No one knows when/where/if/how, but sooner or later it will happened.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Toaster29 said:


> Somebody sent me the helmet cam footage up to the point he supposedly passed out.


Why is that getting passed around? Why was that sent to you? Feels like when cops were passing around the Kobe Bryant helicopter crash footage. Shouldn't be shared. Shouldn't be watched.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

Hawk said:


> Why is that getting passed around? Why was that sent to you? Feels like when cops were passing around the Kobe Bryant helicopter crash footage. Shouldn't be shared. Shouldn't be watched.


I disagree. I’m a surgical medical professional. The video was not disrespectful, nor gruesome. It’s Disney footage compared to the stuff I see daily. He wasn’t in any significant distress and even joked. It didn’t even show him go unresponsive. It also not some super secret squirrel video. Easy to find for anybody looking for it now.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

That


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

That's not Ken.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

WRC retires #43 in tribute to late Ken Block


The World Rally Championship has withdrawn the number 43 from use as mark of respect following the death of Ken Block.




www.autosport.com


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

My last season of shooting Rally was Ken's first season and before he was that big a deal, but it was fun to hang out with him the few times I did. A lot of my old rally friends, including his co-driver Alex, got to go along for the amazing KB stardom rocket ride. It's been hard this past week to see many of them sharing all their personal tributes. It's sad on so many levels, just thinking of his family and kids, friends, folks that were working for him, the artists he promoted, the photographer/filmmakers/etc. whose careers also took off because of him and how he was so willing to help those people thrive, and the fact that we will be losing so much good and entertaining content in the future. Sadly most of the photos I have of him are gone on old dead CD's and hard drives, but here are a few I still have. I think the Gymkhana one was taken for 0-60 Magazine ( I can't remember) in 2007, Pikes Peak 05, and Colorado Cog Rally in 05 (where I was famously nearly killed by Pastrana).


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your photo of him in the Hawkeye is one of my all time favorite photos


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> This


The original video could be seen documentary and neutral, but these commentary videos with some internet creep talking are just... creepy.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

That video appears to be fake


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm having a hard time with the fact he was 55!!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

rs4-380 said:


> I'm having a hard time with the fact he was 55!!


Diet and exercise do wonders...

Edit: he was in great shape, kind of had to be for what he put himself through on the daily.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

She just posted this.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

You should delete this post as this is not the video. Misinformation



Senior Member said:


> This


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm still extremely saddened by this. Ken Block did things most people could only dream of or do in games like Forza. Part of the reason I daily a Miata is indirectly because of him. My love of hooning has been around since the 90s, but Block's Gymkhana videos helped keep that flame lit. I even drove cars with his livery in games like Forza 3, so yeah. I'm going to miss the guy. 

kenny from the by Andre Thompson, on Flickr

STI Doorrifto by Andre Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Ugh. Chester Bennington was a tough one for me as well, and unfortunately, his music goes with this video like chocolate and peanut butter.


----------

